# cheap way to get 2011 b pillar look



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

VInyl wrap with glossy black


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

How much you charge wrap mine?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> How much you charge wrap mine?


free, send me pillar and vinyl and i'll wrap it. Or do it your self. its pretty simple. take u like 30 min max


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> free, send me pillar and vinyl and i'll wrap it. Or do it your self. its pretty simple. take u like 30 min max


Where'd you get the vinyl?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i got from www.metrorestyling.com


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

How to remove b pillar?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

604a3 said:


> How to remove b pillar?


open doors

bottom of pillat is plastic clip
pull from bottom out.
do not pull from top

then use torx on the 2 screws 

then it slides down


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i got from www.metrorestyling.com


which one is "gloss"


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> which one is "gloss"


http://www.metrorestyling.com/ORACAL-Series-970RA-High-Gloss-Black-Vinyl-Wrap-p/premblk970ra.htm


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://www.metrorestyling.com/ORACAL-Series-970RA-High-Gloss-Black-Vinyl-Wrap-p/premblk970ra.htm


:beer: thanks but alas i still cant seem to find white gloss vinyl


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

TP- looks great- thanks for posting :thumbup:
Mine are starting to 'bubble'- any suggestions on what to do to get rid of the bubbles before I wrap the pillars with vinyl? I may go with carbon fiber, or either flat or the piano black.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> TP- looks great- thanks for posting :thumbup:
> Mine are starting to 'bubble'- any suggestions on what to do to get rid of the bubbles before I wrap the pillars with vinyl? I may go with carbon fiber, or either flat or the piano black.


Perhaps add a little heat to it w/ a heat gun/hair dryer? I would think that would bubble it more and you can peel it off. Who knows.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

skotti said:


> TP- looks great- thanks for posting :thumbup:
> Mine are starting to 'bubble'- any suggestions on what to do to get rid of the bubbles before I wrap the pillars with vinyl? I may go with carbon fiber, or either flat or the piano black.


Mine are also starting to bubble. I would be happy with going back with flat or piano black.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u guys can try and sand the bubbles of to smooth the edges then just add vinyl after.

i say 600 sandpaper shold suffice


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

TP, are you going to wrap the small triangular piece at the bottom of the rear passenger door? If so- let us know how to remove that!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

skotti said:


> TP, are you going to wrap the small triangular piece at the bottom of the rear passenger door? If so- let us know how to remove that!


yea i am going to, i am just going to do it on car since i can work a blade easily.

i'll take pics tonight


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> :beer: thanks but alas i still cant seem to find white gloss vinyl


http://www.metrorestyling.com/category-s/986.htm


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice. I likes it.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice x2 :beer:


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

Great idea!
thanks for the info!

Just when I was thinking "that part is starting to look like crap" when I detailed the car the other week.
I was thinking about spray painting but the vinyl looks easier and better.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

How about carbon fiber look ?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Bronco said:


> How about carbon fiber look ?


doesnt look good unless u like the dry carbon look.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Anymore pix of this car?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey Tbomb, I am in Dallas as well. I have wrapped multiple thing. I have used Metrorestyling as well, and it is the best place to get the vinyl from. If you buy the vinyl, we can meet and do it together. It is really easy to do. I will warn you though, it gets addicting. You will start looking for other things to start wrapping.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> Hey Tbomb, I am in Dallas as well. I have wrapped multiple thing. I have used Metrorestyling as well, and it is the best place to get the vinyl from. If you buy the vinyl, we can meet and do it together. It is really easy to do. I will warn you though, it gets addicting. You will start looking for other things to start wrapping.


Sounds like a plan! I'll shoot you a PM to set something up in a few days maybe? Also, I have VCDS if you ever need anything done and don't have one. :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Is the material thick enough to cover blemishes- without leaving an 'outline' of the blemish?
My pillar has a few small areas where the original coating peeled/flaked off.


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

skotti said:


> Is the material thick enough to cover blemishes- without leaving an 'outline' of the blemish?
> My pillar has a few small areas where the original coating peeled/flaked off.


Half my pillar has peeled/flaked off. I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


Are those the 18" or the 19" version of those wheels? I've got the 18's and was just thinking what mine will look like once I get around to lowering it...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skotti said:


> Is the material thick enough to cover blemishes- without leaving an 'outline' of the blemish?
> My pillar has a few small areas where the original coating peeled/flaked off.


Since the pillar is damaged, I would remove the rest of the old vinyl...but yea, more work.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

KiltedCasper said:


> Are those the 18" or the 19" version of those wheels? I've got the 18's and was just thinking what mine will look like once I get around to lowering it...


I think he's on 19's


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks really great.
Was just thinking recently about getting the 2011 B pillars.
Looking forward to seeing your results with the 'C pillar' triangles.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i am on 19 S4 wheels.


As for the belmishes on the b pi;ar that you have. You will need to sand them down smooth because the vinyl will show it.

I have done the C Trangle on the back also. 

I did not take off car i did it on car.

Just used knife to cut after it was stickered onto car.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

tp. said:


> i am on 19 S4 wheels.
> 
> 
> As for the belmishes on the b pi;ar that you have. You will need to sand them down smooth because the vinyl will show it.
> ...


 tp, any tips on this before I give it a shot?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

use fingernail and push in on the edge so you can see line to cut. use xacto knife or small blade. easier to work with


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

How hard is it to remove and replace that triangle in the rear passenger doors? Would it involve having to do step 1 thru 7-8 in this post


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

tp. said:


> use fingernail and push in on the edge so you can see line to cut. use xacto knife or small blade. easier to work with


 Thanks tp!


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> open doors
> 
> bottom of pillat is plastic clip
> pull from bottom out.
> ...


I cannot, for the life of me, slide the b pillar down. I noticed that my replacement one has a foam pad on the inside. Might the old one have an adhesive or something? It is just. not. moving. Any tips?


----------



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

bump

Need help getting this trim piece off!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

pull it off


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dfischer1 said:


> bump
> 
> Need help getting this trim piece off!





tp. said:


> pull it off



I concur. The first time you remove it is the hardest b/c the foam kinda settles, but it will come off.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

My attempt at the B Pillars using 3M 1080 Gloss Black.
Bit worried about the job I'm going to do on the C Pillar triangles, wish you could take them off!


----------

